# Best Of 2104



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

A good video from Indoor Smokers for newbies to hear from an expert on the best options for MOD's currently available.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Take note that all the top end stuff he put an Aspire Nautilus on top!  Now if we could only find stock locally again!


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Thank you @Rob Fisher. Basically what we have being advocating for pro starting and intermediate, but he also mentions the Vamo for intermediate. Agree with you - vendors should stock Vamos. Agree with him on the higher end stuff - much to do with personal preference and taste.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher. Basically what we have being advocating for pro starting and intermediate, but he also mentions the Vamo for intermediate. Agree with you - vendors should stock Vamos. Agree with him on the higher end stuff - much to do with personal preference and taste.



Funny I did watch this video a while ago and only re-watching it last night did I realise just how on the money he was!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

